# Hard disk lentiiiissimi

## flocchini

Premetto che ho gia' spulciato il forum, ma tutti i tip proposti (perlomeno quelli in una lingua a me comprensibile) non hanno avuto successo.

Ho montato 4 dischi ide su un controller ide aggiuntivo su slot pci sil0680. Il problema e' che risultano lenti in una maniera vergognosa. Ad Esempio:

```
kayak root # hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 64 (on)

 geometry     = 15017/255/63, sectors = 241254720, start = 0

kayak root # hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=IC35L120AVVA07-0, FwRev=VA6OA52A, SerialNo=VNC602A6C96P1G

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=52

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1863kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=241254720

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1:

 * signifies the current active mode

kayak root # hdparm -tT /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   352 MB in  2.00 seconds = 175.56 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  3.06 seconds =   1.96 MB/sec

kayak root #
```

Per impostare il disco ho usato "hdparm -d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 /dev/hdc"... Pero' non e' che renda molto... Idee?

----------

## zUgLiO

hai provato semplicemente a lanciare lo script di hdparm?

```
/etc/init.d/hdparm start
```

----------

## flocchini

Of course   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

I quattro dischi di che tipo sono?

----------

## flocchini

Sono 3 ibm GXP (2x100gb e 1x120gb) e 1 maxtor diamond plus 9 (80gb)

Onde evitare di tralasciae particolari importanti:

```
kayak root # hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=IC35L120AVVA07-0, FwRev=VA6OA52A, SerialNo=VNC602A6C96P1G

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=52

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1863kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=241254720

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1:

 * signifies the current active mode

kayak root # hdparm -i /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 Model=IC35L100AVVA07-0, FwRev=VA5OA52A, SerialNo=VNC6R0A6G9PSLA

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=52

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1863kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=201045600

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1:

 * signifies the current active mode

kayak root # hdparm -i /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Model=Maxtor 6Y080L0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=Y2N7QH3E

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160086528

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 udma6

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):

 * signifies the current active mode

kayak root # hdparm -i /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

 Model=IC35L100AVVA07-0, FwRev=VA5OA52A, SerialNo=VNC6R0A6GA92AA

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=52

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1863kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=201045600

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1:

 * signifies the current active mode

kayak root #
```

Tutti collegati con cavi ata133 80 poli, gia' sostituiti

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao

io ho la tua stessa scheda ide (con due dischi in raid   :Laughing:  )

prima di tutto direi:

```
man hdparm
```

e se proprio nn lo digerisci prova con:

per il maxtor che supporta UDMA133

```
hdparm -X70 /dev/hde
```

e per l'IBM che e' un UDMA100

```
hdparm -X69 /dev/hdc

hdparm -X69 /dev/hdd
```

Bye!

----------

## flocchini

Non cambia nulla...  Gia' che ci sei mi dici i moduli che hai abilitato nel kernel e se dai qualche opzione particolare al boot o chissa' dove?

Tnx  :Wink: 

----------

## ^Sporting^

Beh, devo dire che io ho dovuto applicare una patch al kernel x poter usare i dischi in raid, altrimenti il controller viene rilevato come un comunissimo ATA.

Apparte questo, nn ho fatto nulla di +

controlla solo d aver abilitato nel kernel PCI Bus master DMA e use PCI DMA by default when available

```
[*]   PCI IDE chipset support

[*]     Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

[*]     Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

[*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[ ]     Boot off-board chipsets first support   <--questo lo devi abilitare solo se il disco con il quale fai il boot e' collegato alla scheda

[ ]       Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA

[*]       Use PCI DMA by default when available

[ ]     Enable DMA only for disks

[ ]       ATA Work(s) In Progress (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>     Silicon Image

< >     SiS5513 chipset support

< >     SLC90E66 chipset support

< >     Tekram TRM290 chipset support

< >     VIA82CXXX chipset support

[ ]   IGNORE word93 Validation BITS

<*> Support for IDE Raid controllers (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >    Support Promise software RAID (Fasttrak(tm)) (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >    Highpoint 370 software RAID (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>    Medley software RAID (CMD/Silicon Image)
```

Questo e' il mio kernel, potrebbe differire dal tuo in alcune voci x via della patch che ho applicato, cmq dovresti avere grosso modo le stesse cose abilitate e chiaramente se nn lo usi e' inutile che attivi il supporto x il raid  :Wink: .

Bye!

----------

## cn73

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> hai provato semplicemente a lanciare lo script di hdparm?
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/hdparm start
> ```
> ...

 

Cosa fa di preciso questo script??

----------

## shev

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa fa di preciso questo script??

 

Avvia al boot hdparm.

"Cos'è hdparm?"

```
man hdparm
```

 oppure una ricerca su internet che da ottimi risultati, tipo questo.

Per dirla alla freshmeat "hdparm is a Linux shell utility for viewing and manipulating various IDE drive and driver parameters. Most drives can benefit from improved performance using a command similar to "hdparm -qm8 -qu1 -qc1 -qd1 /dev/hda". 

Buona lettura  :Wink: 

----------

## cn73

Ti tingrazio  :Wink:  Questo il mio output, che ti sembra?  :Very Happy: 

```

root@cn_machine cn73 # hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS30.0, FwRev=A1Y.1500, SerialNo=193115478862

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=32256, SectSize=21298, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1902kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=58633344

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1:

 * signifies the current active mode

root@cn_machine cn73 # hdparm -i /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Model=MAXTOR 6L020J1, FwRev=A93.0500, SerialNo=661203023907

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=32256, SectSize=21298, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1819kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=40132503

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1:

 * signifies the current active mode

root@cn_machine cn73 # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1152 MB in  2.00 seconds = 576.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  100 MB in  3.02 seconds =  33.11 MB/sec

oot@cn_machine cn73# hdparm -tT /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1100 MB in  2.00 seconds = 550.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.05 seconds =  39.34 MB/sec

```

----------

## ^Sporting^

...ma gia' che ci sono...

com'e' che se do:

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -tT /dev/hda
```

 lui mi risponde con

```

/dev/hda:

could not allocate sharedmem buf: Function not implemented

could not allocate sharedmem buf: Function not implemented

```

  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

eppure il sistema nn e' lento...bah...stranezze..

P.S: mi sono agganciato qui x' mi sembrava un *simil-problema* un po' irrilevante x aprire un altro post   :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

Scusate ma ho avuto da fare in questi giorni...

Tornando al probelma di cui sopra: che kernel hai? io uso un 2.4.20-gentoo-r9e ho solo attivato il supporto x il cmd 680... senza tuning altrimenti la seconda porta ide non funziona

----------

## ^Sporting^

io uso il 2.4.22 (vanilla)

posta qui il tuo kernel cosi' come l'ho messo io e vediamo se si trova qlcsa che nn va, oppure controlla di avere le cose che ho messo io.

 *fiocchini wrote:*   

> senza tuning altrimenti la seconda porta ide non funziona

 

cosa intendi? il canale ide della scheda madre? se e' cosi', quello avra' il suo driver a parte, come ho fatto io abilitando:

```
<*>     Intel PIIXn chipsets support
```

che altri nn e' che il controllr ide integrato sulla scheda madre.

Cmq se posti la tua configurazione del kernel ci capiamo d+   :Wink: 

Bye!

----------

## flocchini

La macchina ha una sola porta ide integrata, essendo una workstation hp kayak XU/300 equipaggiata con un controller scsi.

Quando parlo di porta ide intendo la porta secondaria sul controller aggiuntivo ide: aggiungendo il tuning support infatti, la porta primaria funziona regolarmente mentre sulla seconda porta ide viene visto solo il primo device qualora ve ne siano attaccati due, nulla se ne attacco soltanto uno. Tutto cio' sia con "cable select" sia con l'impostazione "master+slave" dei jumper sugli hd.

Cmq ecco qua il kernel:

```
<*> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

--- Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives 

[ ]   Use old disk-only driver on primary interface

<*>   Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support 

[*]     Use multi-mode by default 

 [ ]     Auto-Geometry Resizing support 

<*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

< >   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support

< >   Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support 

< >   SCSI emulation support 

[ ]   IDE Taskfile Access

--- IDE chipset support/bugfixes 

[ ]   CMD640 chipset bugfix/support

[ ]   ISA-PNP EIDE support

[ ]   RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support 

[*]   Generic PCI IDE chipset support

[*]     Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support 

[*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[ ]       Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA 

[*]       Use PCI DMA by default when available

[ ]     Enable DMA only for disks

[ ]       ATA Work(s) In Progress (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]     AEC62XX chipset support

[ ]     ALI M15x3 chipset support 

[ ]     AMD and nVidia IDE support 

[*]     CMD64X and CMD680 chipset support

[ ]     CMD680 chipset tuning support   <----QUESTO DA PROBLEMI SULLA SEC IDE

[ ]     CY82C693 chipset support

[ ]     Cyrix CS5530 MediaGX chipset support

[ ]     HPT34X chipset support 

[ ]     HPT366/368/370 chipset support

[*]     Intel PIIXn chipsets support 

[ ]       PIIXn Tuning support 

[ ]     NS87415 chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]     OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]     PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67|68|69|70} support 

[ ]     ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5 chipsets support

[ ]     SiS5513 chipset support

[ ]     SLC90E66 chipset support 

[ ]     Tekram TRM290 chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]     VIA82CXXX chipset support 

[*]   Other IDE chipset support

 --- Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

[ ]     Generic 4 drives/port support

[ ]     ALI M14xx support

[ ]     DTC-2278 support 

[ ]     Holtek HT6560B support

[ ]     PROMISE DC4030 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]     QDI QD65xx support

[ ]     UMC-8672 support

[ ]   IGNORE word93 Validation BITS 

< > Support for IDE Raid controllers (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

E gia' che ci siamo ecco pure un lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440LX/EX - 82443LX/EX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)

00:08.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7880U (rev 01)

00:09.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7860 (rev 03)

00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2164W [Millennium II]

00:11.0 RAID bus controller: CMD Technology Inc PCI0680 (rev 02)

00:13.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 08)

```

Spero di essere stato sufficientemente esauriente

----------

## ^Sporting^

uhm..l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente a questo punto e' di provare con un kernel + aggiornato o provare un altro tipo di kernel...ho il vago sospetto che in quello che usi la scheda nn sia supportata molto bene...

Fai qlche prova...tanto peggio di cosi' nn credo che possa andare   :Wink: 

Bye!

----------

## flocchini

eheh a questo punto non mi resta che provare il vanilla e vedere se ci ricavo qualcosa di buono...

mi basta dare emerge vanilla-sources, compilarlo e aggiornare bootloader e link in usr/src/linux vero?

----------

## ^Sporting^

Si, nn in quest'ordine xo'   :Wink: 

```
emerge vanilla-sources

aggiorna il link in /usr/src/linux

compila

e aggiorna il bootloader
```

 :Wink: 

Buona fortuna!

Bye!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> Si, nn in quest'ordine xo'  
> 
> ```
> emerge vanilla-sources
> 
> ...

 

E sopratutto monta la cartella di /boot   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## flocchini

Ehehe era solo x sicurezza... Queste cose le ho imparate a mie spese ormai  :Wink: 

Cmq non cambia nulla... stessa velocita' ridicola (2mb/s) 

Dai stupitemi, tirate fuori qsa dal cilindro magico  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Ma non ho capito: cosa ti aspetti dal tuo harddisk?

```
cerrito on GSM root # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   604 MB in  2.01 seconds = 300.39 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   46 MB in  3.09 seconds =  14.87 MB/sec

cerrito on GSM root # hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=IC25T048ATDA05-0, FwRev=DA8OA76A, SerialNo=68B68LJ3313

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1806kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=93759120

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3:

 * signifies the current active mode
```

Capisco che il tuo HDD e' molto diverso dal mio, ma non mi sembra nemmeno che ti debba aspettare chissà che.

----------

## flocchini

Su un altro pc con su dischi identici riesco a trasferire da un disco all'altro (su porte ide differenti) ad una velocita' di 20mb/s, su questa macchina invece a piu' di 2mb/s non vado... Un fattore 10 di differenza non e' molto normale a mio avviso... O no?  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Come misuri questa differenza? Guarda che devi considerare:

1) piastra madre,

2) chipset (e non e' la stessa cosa di cui sopra)

3) impostazioni bios,

4) configurazioni dei dischi (jumper),

5) cablatura,

6) configurazione OS.

Mi sembra che tu stia facendo una ricerca del problema a ritroso...  :Cool: 

----------

## flocchini

Uhm... In poche parole mi stai dicendo di lasciar perdere? Ok, pero' mi ruga... Non capisco il perche' di questa lentezza, non ha senso

----------

## MyZelF

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Ho montato 4 dischi ide su un controller ide aggiuntivo su slot pci sil0680.

 

Ma alla fine hai provato con un kernel più recente? Io uso il 2.4.23-ck1 e mi pare ci siano novità relative al tuo controller rispetto al 2.4.20:

```

< >     Silicon Image chipset support (NEW)
```

```
 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE:

This driver provides (U)DMA support for the SII3112 SATA controllers an

for the CMD/SI680 UDMA/DMA ATA controller.

```

----------

## flocchini

Attualmente ho su il vanilla 2.4.22, provero' anche il ck ma l'opzione che menzioni tu e' la stessa...

----------

## etilico

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> ...ma gia' che ci sono...
> 
> com'e' che se do:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho risolto questo problema leggendo un post da qualche parte, devi abilitare l'opzione del kernel System V IPC che trovi sotto General Setup

----------

## cerri

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Uhm... In poche parole mi stai dicendo di lasciar perdere?

 

Assolutamente no: ti sto dicendo che il problema nn e' da cercare sull'harddisk... e MyZelf forse ha azzeccato il problema...

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao!

Ho risolto il mio prob (grazie etilico   :Wink: ).

questo il mio output:

```
/dev/hde:  <-- 60 GB Maxtor (ATA133)

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   2092 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1044.59 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  140 MB in  3.01 seconds =  46.58 MB/sec

/dev/hdf: <-- 80 GB Maxtor (ATA133)

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   2084 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1041.64 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.02 seconds =  39.74 MB/sec

/dev/hdg: <-- 60 GB Maxtor (ATA133)

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   2084 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1042.16 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  142 MB in  3.02 seconds =  47.04 MB/sec

/dev/hdh: <-- 80 GB Maxtor (ATA133)

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   2100 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1048.59 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  150 MB in  3.02 seconds =  49.64 MB/sec

```

Questo con kernel 2.6.0-test11, ma anche con il 2.4.22 le prestazioni nn calano; nn ho ancora fatto i test veri e propri, ma l'occhio e' il miglior test  e nn sono di certo + lenti  :Wink: 

A questo punto mi vien da pensare ad un problema hardware, vedi incompatibilita' tra chipset della scheda madre e quello della scheda, nn conosco la piastra che hai tu (ma essendo roba proprietaria, gia' mi fa paura   :Wink: ) prova se puoi a spostare di slot la scheda, e' probabile che la scheda raid utilizzi lo stesso irq del canale ide o d qlcs'altro e probabilmente la scheda madre nn lo digerisce molto bene....Fai un po' di prove con i vari slot se possibile e facci sapere   :Laughing: 

----------

## etilico

Di niente  :Wink:  ... i miei valori sempre con un maxtor da 60 giga sono molto inferiori  :Sad: ((((

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   876 MB in  2.00 seconds = 438.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  144 MB in  3.02 seconds =  47.68 MB/sec

io ho il kernel 2.4.20 gentoo-source r9

Al caricare del kernel viene attivato con UDMA 133 ... questo è un pezzetto del caricamento del kernel, qualcuno a qualche suggerimento???

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 89

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: VP_IDE: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: VP_IDE: VIA vt8233a (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb800-0xb807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb808-0xb80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: hda: Maxtor 6Y060L0, ATA DISK drive

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: hdb: IC35L040AVVN07-0, ATA DISK drive

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1402, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: hdd: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W4012A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: blk: queue c0172ba4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: hda: 120103200 sectors (61493 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=7476/255/63, UDMA(133)

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: blk: queue c0172ce4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

Dec 13 09:21:04 localhost kernel: hdb: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=5005/255/63, UDMA(100)

grazie in anticipo ... saluti  :Smile: 

----------

